

Tough Title City - A video game in your browser's title bar - dgarner
http://www.patrick-wied.at/projects/tough-title-city/

======
TobbenTM
I do not understand how this game works. All I get is a lot of squares (Opera,
IE9, Chrome)

~~~
pa7
What version of Opera and Chrome? Opera 12.01 and Chrome 21 work - this is
what you should see in your title bar: <http://o25.img-up.net/screen1239.png>

~~~
stefs
it's all (unicode) boxes, no graphics.

chrome 21.0.1180.79 + ff 14.0.1 on mac os x

~~~
namzo
I use chrome 21.0.1180.79 on mac os x, and it works fine here.

------
mrspeaker
Fantastic work - I love these kinds of zany hacks. Though, this should be
combined this with some "Defender of the Favicon" magic for extra gameplay
options! <http://www.p01.org/releases/DEFENDER_of_the_favicon/>

------
mmahemoff
If anyone else is wondering how the characters are generated:

    
    
      states = {
        // policeman
        "0": decodeEntities("&#x1F46E;"),
        ...
        // octopus
        "3": decodeEntities("&#x1F419;"),
    
        // explosion
        "4": decodeEntities("&#x1F4A5;") 
      };
    

From <http://www.patrick-wied.at/projects/tough-title-city/game.js>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
That's weird, I'm fairly sure JS strings are Unicode.

------
tvdw
As lovely as it is, this will probably only work on Mac as both Windows and
Linux don't support Emoji

~~~
DLWormwood
And only current Macs to boot... it doesn't work under Snow Leopard.

EDIT: Looking at his home page, it’s pretty clear he is designing towards
tablets first, and other machine types second…

------
computerbob
I also only get squares. But if you hold down the space key you get endless
amount of points :)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Nice idea, but I can't help being reminded of the old days of JavaScript,
where the status bar was abused for scrolling text marquees.

------
schoash
have no title bar in chrome :/

~~~
namzo
It works on the tab bar in chrome.

